
OpenBSD Foundation Announces New Silver Donor: Yandex - stargrave
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150815113053
======
anonbanker
Congrats to OpenBSD for steadily increasing revenue.

DeRaadt for Prime Minister 2015.

------
listic
How much does Silver Donorship cost and who are the other notable donors?

~~~
_asummers
[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/contributors.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/contributors.html)

Iridium: $100,000 to $250,000

Platinum: $50,000 to $100,000

Gold: $25,000 to $50,000

Silver: $10,000 to $25,000

Bronze: $5,000 to $10,000

Companies are listed in the link.

~~~
listic
Thanks. So, it's only 10K to 25K $. It doesn't cost that much to be up there
_with the big ones_ (Facebook and Google), but still makes me proud to see
Yandex there: it's one of a few national companies I can be proud of, as a
Russian.

~~~
pakled_engineer
Yandex also sponsors ruBSD
[https://events.yandex.com/events/ruBSD/2013/talks/103/](https://events.yandex.com/events/ruBSD/2013/talks/103/)

------
vruiz
Honest question, how do these companies use OpenBSD? I can totally understand
the security benefits of OpenBSD, but it's also my understanding that it's
very "unstable", in the sense that they constantly introduce breaking changes.
So I don't understand which company would put their "extra-secure" data in
such system.

~~~
DominikD
This is not the case. Breaking (in OpenBSD terms) doesn't mean release is
unusable. It is/would be if you were to use apps from previous base/ports. But
you don't and you shouldn't - what you get with each release is complete,
working and sound. If you have custom code, then yes, you may need to adapt.
But there's enough time to do that with each release. There's a stabilization
period that's "long enough" and you always know when new release is coming
out.

~~~
vruiz
I see, thanks for the clarification.

------
omouse
It would be nice to see the process behind this, it's hard enough to convince
a company to donate $100 let alone sponsor a conference or a project.

